# Serious new problem



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In the past few days, I have experienced several, perhaps 3-5 instances where clicking on a link or a forum title has caused IE, the browser in use to close. This has happened when clicking through from the "Latest Threads" list, and from the "Forums Home" page.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Is it just random links or a certain set of links Nick?

Don't take this the wrong way, but have you ran a virus scan lately?


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

I have had similar experiences lately, but not here at DBSTalk specifically. I've always attributed it to just another random hiccup with IE as there was never any rhyme or reason for the closure. Trying the link again would usually work as expected.

In addition to a virus scan, I'd also suggest a spy/ad-ware scan as well using several different programs. My current list includes AdAware, Spybot: Search and Destroy, and Spy Sweeper.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I personally have not seen this problem and I click through quite a bit.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Nick, I have a thought, again don't take any of this the wrong way I just want to try to help find root cause for you.

What kind of mouse do you use? I added a Wireless Intellimouse and when I installed the software the default settings on the left and right click were forward and Back, wheel was scroll, large thumb button was close, small thumb button was minimize. etc. I had to change these, and as I got used to the mouse I did find myself and my fumbling thumb hitting the large thumb button quite a bit. It's also non-tactal so you cannot feel a click when it is pressed.

Just some more ideas.

Also I thought you had a notebook PC, the touch points really cheese me off. You'll be typing and your cursor position will jump or activate clicks. I ended up disabling the touch point and pad in the pc bios.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I had this exact problem ( Not here though ) Any link I clicked on...there would be an error and then it closed. It turned out to be a virus.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> Is it just random links or a certain set of links Nick?


seems random so far.


> ...have you ran a virus scan lately?


Yes, I update definitions and scan weekly.


cdru said:


> ... I'd suggest a spy/ad-ware scan as well using several different programs.


Yes, I run several ad & spy utilities regularly.


Jason Nipp said:


> What kind of mouse do you use?


 I mostly use a wireless Logitech LR button+scroll wheel - standard config

The glitch hasn't hit since I rebooted this morning after an overnight virus scan, but I haven't had much time to be on line today. This retirement thingy is getting to be a full-time job!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Just to cover all the bases.

1) Clear you cache. Maybe you have something corrupted in it.
2) Try running another browser and see if you get the same behavior or something similar. 
3) I assume it is only DBSTalk you have seen this issue on?

I mainly use Firefox and have not seen it at all.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Just to cover all the bases.
> 
> 1) Clear you cache. Maybe you have something corrupted in it.
> 2) Try running another browser and see if you get the same behavior or something similar.
> ...


I've run every security program I have, cleared cache(s), booted and rebooted and nothing seems to help. :shrug:

The latest thread on which the anomaly regularly occurs is the "Off the wagon" thread in the Potpourri forum. In fact, I haven't been able to open the thread at all due to this problem. Once again, the browser in use just closes when I click on the thread title, whether in the thread listings or in the "Latest Threads" box on the main page. It regularly and consistently occurs in the three browsers I use - NS. FF and IE.

This doesn't happen when clicking on almost all other threads.


----------



## pweezil (Oct 11, 2002)

Nick, 
Seeing how nothing else has helped, maybe you could test your Java Virtual Machine . I found a few posts with Google that, while not exactly the same as your problem, were close. The only thing that was mentioned in the posts that was non-browser dependant was the JVM. A longshot maybe, but it can't hurt to try it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Still happening -- I have yet to read the "Off the wagon" thread. This is the ONLY thread that instantly CLOSES every browser I try, so it probably isn't browser-specific, unless I have a corrupted file or script that is common to IE, NS and FF.

Help!  :shrug:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Nick.. not sure what to say.. I went to that thread with both FF and IE and I am able to access it. 

Not sure what to say.. and I am scratching me head. I will take a look at the HTML generated when accessing it. Maybe there is something in the HTML. 

What are your browser versions?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Nick I took a look at the HTML generated and I don't see anything that stood out. Not sure what to tell you Nick. Since you are the only one reporting this problem, my guess would be that it specific to your computer. Since you have cleared your Cache and your temp files, virus scanned with latest definition, ran some adware stuff I would have to suspect a common system file that is choking on HTML. Is there anything unusually in your system event logs?


----------

